# You Can Grow A Cold-Hardy Avocado Tree--OUTDOORS--In Vancouver, CANADA, By Following This Strategy.....



## GeorgeStancliffe (May 5, 2021)

I live in Vancouver, British Columbia, CANADA. I recently had a conversation with a friend of mine and found out that he’s been growing two Avocado trees in his backyard near Vancouver for 3 years now. He planted them BY ACCIDENT. He and his dad eat avocados and then toss the seeds into a “compost pile” in their backyard. Many sprout. Most die in the winter (it’s gotten down to -8°C [18°F] 2 or 3 times here in the past 3 years).

So, the strategy of planting random Avocado seeds from the store (mostly Hass Avocados) clearly works sometimes. The DNA of each Avocado seed is unique from all other Avocados. The cold-hardiness of each of the resultant Avocado trees will vary from tree to tree.

*BASIC STRATEGY:* 1. Plant many Hass Avocado seeds. 2. Come winter, most will die. Perhaps 90% to 95% of them. 3. In Spring, you’ll have 1 or 2 Cold-Hardy Avocado trees left.

BTW, Hass Avocado DNA has been sequenced and discovered to be 61% Mexican and 39% Guatemalan. This is why this strategy works.

I wrote a more detailed article on how to do this on medium.com: 
https://georgestancliffe.medium.com...avocado-tree-in-vancouver-canada-9472ff5c0b46


----------



## Wow (May 9, 2021)

GeorgeStancliffe said:


> I live in Vancouver, British Columbia, CANADA. I recently had a conversation with a friend of mine and found out that he’s been growing two Avocado trees in his backyard near Vancouver for 3 years now. He planted them BY ACCIDENT. He and his dad eat avocados and then toss the seeds into a “compost pile” in their backyard. Many sprout. Most die in the winter (it’s gotten down to -8°C [18°F] 2 or 3 times here in the past 3 years).
> 
> So, the strategy of planting random Avocado seeds from the store (mostly Hass Avocados) clearly works sometimes. The DNA of each Avocado seed is unique from all other Avocados. The cold-hardiness of each of the resultant Avocado trees will vary from tree to tree.
> 
> ...


Wow, yep I know. But I've wondered bout that. I'm here in North Louisiana and we do get some hard freezes overnight once in a while. Global warming hasn't arrived in my Easter Basket yet and I missed it at Christmas. I've wondered if I could grow avocado. How many years before it would make fruit? I love the stuff and it's very expensive here. Mostly from Mexico I think.
Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 25, 2021)

Let us know when you pick the first fruit from your Vancouver avocado tree.


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 3, 2021)

The fruit it will bear will not be the Hass variety, it will more than likely a bigger rounder rootstock fruit, the commercial types of advocadoes are grafted, in the lower subtropics it takes around 6 - 7 years before they produce a commercial crop & they will handle heavy frosts if they are advanced enough.


----------

